# Looking for alternative to The Printful



## MountInspiration (Mar 1, 2016)

Hi all! 

I've been using The Printful for awhile now, but they have recently stopped offering organic tees in women's cuts, and my brand uses only recycled and organic materials. Anyone know of any other sites that have competitive pricing for one-at-a-timers like The Printful? They have been great in increasing my capability to offer many options to customers but I need to offer women's cuts in an organic model.


----------



## dale911 (Jan 25, 2012)

Contact me. I should be able to help you out and probably at a better price. 317-496-2188 or [email protected]


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

What brand shirts are you using ?



MountInspiration said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I've been using The Printful for awhile now, but they have recently stopped offering organic tees in women's cuts, and my brand uses only recycled and organic materials. Anyone know of any other sites that have competitive pricing for one-at-a-timers like The Printful? They have been great in increasing my capability to offer many options to customers but I need to offer women's cuts in an organic model.


----------



## MountInspiration (Mar 1, 2016)

I really like Royal Apparel, but am open to anything.


----------



## griffonapparel (Mar 29, 2016)

During the time that you used Printful, Were you happy with their service? I am looking for a company that can print my t-shirt designs and offers constant good quality and results ?


----------



## MountInspiration (Mar 1, 2016)

I am still using printful as this thread hasn't really turned anything up. They're OK. I've had multiple screw ups (as in they sent me someone else's samples once, sent a customer the wrong shirt). And my profits are lower because I use them... But, it beats having to carry all that inventory, and getting samples from them is easy and I use those pretty often. I'd give them a "C" for average.


----------



## JuliaGiff (Jul 29, 2013)

Hm, Printful does offer women's cut organic t-shirts, here they are: https://www.theprintful.com/product/t-shirts?q=organic#models


----------

